# Help with mediation process



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am going to talk to a lawer/mediator tomorrow. Wife is having an ea with old school friend from 30 years ago and plans to leave. So time to get the train rolling. I have tried everything 
( look at past posts in womens, concidering seperation)
What will they need from me. We said a few weeks ago if we did it it would be a mediation. I showed her what was in what accts. what property was worth, cars, boat ect. The big stuff.
The other day she said what about the furnature, I am guessing she is being coached. She can have all the furnature I don't care she picked it out any way. What all will they need for the process?


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another question, What about support, she has a job but she will quit to move should not be my problem. How do they figure support?
I will have the kids and take care of them completely. But if she asks for support I will ask for child support. Its a two way satreet right?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Usually there is state standared for child support. In Texas, it's usually for the first child 20% of your gross. It should be a two way street-yes.

Spousal support is also state regulated many times. Not sure about Florida. In Texas, its no more than 3 years and under certain conditions. 

Not sure what they would need for the first meeting. Maybe that will be discussed then?


----------

